# Utilisation apple tv



## Julien0141 (1 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir tout le monde,
J'aimerai savoir si il est possible de mettre mon iphone 6 en mode serveur pour pouvoir utiliser la apple tv.

Je cherche a savoir cela car je voudrais utiliser la apple tv dans un endroit sans réseau wifi ni ethernet mais juste avec mon propre reseau 4g sur un ecran d'ordinateur.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gérard Ceccaldi (4 Novembre 2015)

Tu peux partager la connexion Wifi ou 3/4G de ton iPhone. Sur ton iPhone, réglages > partage de connexion, tu actives et définis un mot de passe. Sur les autres appareils, tu te connectes sur le Wifi de l'iPhone "iPhone de Julien" qui fait office de serveur WifI.


----------

